# BRP Points Race Jan 14th or Freddies?



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Take the Poll


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Oval, yeah!


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm kinda biased but i vote Freddies.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

oval racin


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

OK,OK.....EVEN THOUGH I WANT TO HELP OUT THE GATE I'M IN FOR FREDDIES....I MIGHT HAVE JUST PICKED UP A 1/10 OVAL CAR OR TRUCK WHATEVER WE ARE RUNNING BODY WISE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where ever is fine with me. Just so we run somewhere.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

What about running at Freddies as a points race???????


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

we do run there for points race just not supose to be that weekend....we run there not this sunday but the sunday after that....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it would be best to set a new date for that points race. We have to see what the gate does. Maybe We will just have the 14th race at freddies count for points.


----------

